# TOMAHAWK!!!



## BearW (Oct 16, 2011)

My name is Bear and I have a Tomahawk fetish. Its been 9 hours since i've last thrown a tomahawk at something.

I have a Ontario Knife Company Ranger Det (RD) Hawk Pick. 1075 Carbon steel. Powder coated full tang. Micarta handle. 2inch pick. No Big Deal.

RD Hawk Pick 9423BM.jpg

Anyone own a RMJ Kestrel? I want one... next pay check.... next pay check..... I'm considering getting something cheeky engraved on it, (like "Winchester" for example) open to suggestions on that ..... it lives on my London Bridge Trading rig, right hand side in a crappy cordura sheath...

We should start a tomahawk support group, where fellow tomahawk addicts can be together and help each other through this painful process..

Bear


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 16, 2011)

BearW said:


> My name is Bear and I have a Tomahawk fetish. Its been 9 hours since i've last thrown a tomahawk at something.
> 
> I have a Ontario Knife Company Ranger Det (RD) Hawk Pick. 1075 Carbon steel. Powder coated full tang. Micarta handle. 2inch pick. No Big Deal.
> 
> ...


You guys could practice giving vasectomies with them, then move up to lobotomies.:-"


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 17, 2011)

How many paces back do you throw?   Whats your hawk's turn rate??


----------



## BearW (Oct 19, 2011)

I get like one turn per 15 feet i think..... i haven't paced it off, i just throw it from one end of my basement to the other and try not to spill my Glenfiddich.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 19, 2011)

Living history reenactor here, what we all (well all of us but those Brit Jr's on this board) studied as the French and Indian War. Throws everything from a tiny "mouse" hawk to an almost 2 pounder berdiche


----------

